# Approx 7 month old pregnant cat!!



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

Hi everyone. Basically my 7 month or older cat that I thought was a boy is in fact a girl! And she's pregnant. She's quite far gone as she's producing milk and her belly is rather large. What do I need for the delivery? What type of box should she give birth in? I have blankets and waterproof pads... Is there anything else I need? Also as she's not 18 months which is recommended age for cats to breed will she be ok? As it's her first litter what should I expect? Should I expect to help her out or?? Please help!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You are not going to like my reply but if you had of taken your kitten to the vets to be neutered, you would have known then he was in fact a girl.

What do you need as a potential 7 month old kitten gives birth, well a miracle, and hope the mum and kittens survive.

She is only a kitten herself and why have you left asking for vital information until the very last minute, when you could have asked at any stage during her pregnancy.

However, i have now said my piece, what is done is done, if you need help to hopefully have a safe delivery, i will be willing to help with advise for your cat.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

She's far too young to be pregnant herself. How has this happened?

Can you afford a C-section if necessary?

Maybe someone with birthing experience will be along.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Cross posted with Catcoonz, who is very experienced.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

OMG poor little girlie,I really hope it all goes well for her .
Please if she comes through this okay,dont let her outside again until she is spayed .


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

I didn't let her outside. I have two indoor cats. I didn't think they needed to be de sexed because my older is a male and the breeder I got my girl from told me she was a boy. I didn't know she was pregnant till last week... I took her to the vet and he said she should be fine but he didn't give me any advice on how to look after her or the kittens


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

My boy is booked in to be snipped and she will be getting done after she's given birth.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

TomasinaAndPrince said:


> I* didn't let her outside. I have two indoor cats. I didn't think they needed to be de sexed because my older is a male and the breeder I got my girl from told me she was a boy*. I didn't know she was pregnant till last week... I took her to the vet and he said she should be fine but he didn't give me any advice on how to look after her or the kittens


Not sure where you got the idea that indoor cats don't need to be neutered,in or out their needs are the same.
Surely your vet gave you all this advice when you took them in for their vaccinations


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

As i have stated, i am willing to help but i will need a clearer picture of what we are dealing with.

Are the cats related?

What breed are the cats?

You won't be getting her done straight after the birth, unless she needs a c-section, then have her spayed at the same time.


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

buffie said:


> Not sure where you got the idea that indoor cats don't need to be neutered,in or out their needs are the same.
> Surely your vet gave you all this advice when you took them in for their vaccinations


No he didn't he just vaccinated them, gave us some leaflets on some illnesses that cats can get if not vaccinated all that kind of stuff


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> As i have stated, i am willing to help but i will need a clearer picture of what we are dealing with.
> 
> Are the cats related?
> 
> ...


Not related and both are just mixed breed I think, I will insert a picture once I've taken some


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

Mum and dad.. mum in ginger and white, dad is black and white


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Please take the help that Catcoonz is offering she's helped a lot of people and their cats


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Take her to the vet for a check-up ASAP please, (like today) and ask for advice about preparing for the birth, assuming she & the kittens seem healthy.

Also ask about recommended care for the kittens after birth, I believe they need worming etc.

If it turns out she is not actually as far along as you think, I understand it may be possible to abort the kittens & spey her at the same time. Horrid thought but possibly better than unwanted kittens ending up in a shelter... It does sound like it's too late for that anyway, but just mentioning it in case.

I'm assuming your cat has not ever been to the vet, as gender is one of the first things they check with a new patient, because a lot of pets are apparently mis-gendered at first. She may need to catch up on certain jabs, wormer, flea preventative etc, if they are safe to give during pregnancy.

I'm not experienced with the cat birth process but I do know that a *lot* can go wrong, so you will need to read up on what to expect in a normal labor & birth, warning signs & how to contact your out of hours vet (& where they are if not at your usual vet). If something does go wrong it will often be out of hours. If you don't have transport you'll also need to find a friend, family member, neighbour or taxi company to take you in an emergency - prepare this now rather than calling around trying to find someone at 3am...

If Mom & babies survive, you will need to keep her indoors until the kittens are weaned, then get her speyed immediately, as she can get pregnant again while feeding the kittens. Your vet will advise on the best time after birth to do the operation.

Also start reading up about responsible ways to home the kittens, assuming they survive. They should ideally stay with mum until 12 weeks for socialisation. Some people say they can be rehomed at 8 weeks, but that is the absolute minimum age as they need mother's milk until then even if they are eating some solids, and might keep feeding from her some of the time after that.

I wish you luck, please do let us know how you get on.

Eta: we cross posted & I see she's been to the vet. Don't hesitate to ring them if you need more advice than you were given.


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

The kittens won't be to be rehomed. They will be staying with me or trusted family. You can't trust many people these days. She doesn't go outside as both of them are strictly indoor cats as I live in a large 3 bed too floor flat. I've been reading up on Google and watching YouTube videos that registered breeders have made I just thought I'd ask on here incase there was something I'm missing, Tilly is eating kitten food as I heard that's best while she's pregnant and while she's feeding the kittens after birth too. I have a box set up for her to give birth in with blankets, spare towels and some waterproof pads she will be kept somewhere that is quiet and away from everyone while he's in labour and while the kittens are young. She's booked in to see the vet next week so hopefully they can give me some advice too


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

You took her to the vet for jabs etc and the vet didnt point out that your boy cat was female?

If this story is true then you need a new vet.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

It would be a good idea to get your boy castrated now , he'll still be fertile for a few weeks afterwards, even though he's an indoor cat. Now he's had a taste of naughties he will be more inclined to look for a mate again, also it will stop other anti-social behaviour such as spraying, marking etc.


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

Smuge said:


> You took her to the vet for jabs etc and the vet didnt point out that your boy cat was female?
> 
> If this story is true then you need a new vet.


I have moved since so I don't see this vet anymore but yes I have no reason to lie.


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> It would be a good idea to get your boy castrated now , he'll still be fertile for a few weeks afterwards, even though he's an indoor cat. Now he's had a taste of naughties he will be more inclined to look for a mate again, also it will stop other anti-social behaviour such as spraying, marking etc.


He is booked in next week for neuter


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

When you went to the vets, did the vet give any indication how far along she was?
Can you see/feel kittens moving?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Presumably you can see the kittens moving if she is producing milk. I expect her belly is sticking out each side at the moment but before she goes into labour you should see the kittens 'drop' as they move towards the birth canal. This may be the only warning you have as you don't know when she was mated. She may also have some discharge but this could be any time up to several days in advance.

Fortunately she looks to be a reasonable size but you have to bear in mind that at 7 months she is not anywhere near fully mature so be prepared to stay with her because you may have to rush her to the vet if she has difficulty.

CC and/or I are usually able to stay up all night if necessary to metaphorically hold your hand if you are anxious during the process.


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> When you went to the vets, did the vet give any indication how far along she was?
> Can you see/feel kittens moving?


I he said she's around 4-5 weeks? I can't feel them moving but she doesn't let me touch her belly that often. She is visibly getting bigger and you can tell she is pregnant due to her nipples actually already producing milk.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

At 4/5 weeks pregnant, she won't have milk yet.
Her teats will be enlarged and a rosy colour, but no milk.

You can see/feel kittens moving at 7 weeks pregnant.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Girls usually only produce when kittens are imminent although it can be up to 72 hours in advance.

That's twice CC! We must stop meeting like this.


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

QOTN said:


> Presumably you can see the kittens moving if she is producing milk. I expect her belly is sticking out each side at the moment but before she goes into labour you should see the kittens 'drop' as they move towards the birth canal. This may be the only warning you have as you don't know when she was mated. She may also have some discharge but this could be any time up to several days in advance.
> 
> Fortunately she looks to be a reasonable size but you have to bear in mind that at 7 months she is not anywhere near fully mature so be prepared to stay with her because you may have to rush her to the vet if she has difficulty.
> 
> CC and/or I are usually able to stay up all night if necessary to metaphorically hold your hand if you are anxious during the process.


Thank you so much, I'll be staying with her as I work from home so I'll be here with her. Sleep have a very close bond as in she is constantly with me.. even right now haha yes I have a note book ready with some emergency numbers the vet gave me and I'll also right down what times the kittens are born abd what colour they seem to be so I will know which is which if any of them have any problems


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

TomasinaAndPrince said:


> Thank you so much, I'll be staying with her as I work from home so I'll be here with her. Sleep have a very close bond as in she is constantly with me.. even right now haha yes I have a note book ready with some emergency numbers the vet gave me and I'll also right down what times the kittens are born abd what colour they seem to be so I will know which is which if any of them have any problems


They will all be tortie girls and red boys so hard to tell from their colours although the amount of white may help you tell them apart.


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> At 4/5 weeks pregnant, she won't have milk yet.
> Her teats will be enlarged and a rosy colour, but no milk.
> 
> You can see/feel kittens moving at 7 weeks pregnant.


She saw the vet around a week ago so assuming she could be around 6 weeks... I'll keep watching her belly tonight during our cuddle time and see if I can see or feel anything moving, I don't think she has many in there but I presume it would be hard to tell without a scan or xray


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I have found vets pretty unreliable predicting due dates and number of kittens even with a scan so save your cash in case you need it.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Agree with the scan, my cat had her scan and we saw 5 kittens, she had 8, so i would save your money incase you need a c-section.


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

QOTN said:


> I have found vets pretty unreliable predicting due dates and number of kittens even with a scan so save your cash in case you need it.


Oh definately. I have had bad experience with vets before but not with my cats. I won't have then do anything I don't need them to do. I've been looking on eBay and there is such things as whelping kits?? Should I get one or are they not really needed either?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

QOTN said:


> Fortunately she looks to be a reasonable size


I was going to say the same. My youngest female is just under a year and still looks so incredibly young and kittenish. Your ginger girl (she's lovely by the way!) does look quite mature and well developed. Good that you are giving her kitten food; I was advised to do that with a pregnant stray I had as it has more nutrients which she now needs.


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Agree with the scan, my cat had her scan and we saw 5 kittens, she had 8, so i would save your money incase you need a c-section.


I have money in a savings account for emergencies, do you know how much c sections are?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Anything between £600-£1,000, depending on hour you need a vet.
Don't worry about the c-section, just seen the photograph of your girl and she looks a good size.

Lets hope she doesn't have her kittens 13th,14th or 15th June as i won't have internet access but can give you my number for those dates.

I talk you through a night time labour as i have no night shifts.

You will receive lots of help here, so if you get worried about anything, do ask.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Whelping kits i don't have, i just have sterile scissors, cotton thread, warm damp flannel in case i need to wipe/break the sac and from Boots or any chemist they sell baby aspirators, which i use to remove any fluid in the mouth.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> It would be a good idea to get your boy castrated now , he'll still be fertile for a few weeks afterwards, even though he's an indoor cat. Now he's had a taste of naughties he will be more inclined to look for a mate again, also it will stop other anti-social behaviour such as spraying, marking etc.


Agree - he will be wanting to mate as soon as the kittens are born, no doubt


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Agree - he will be wanting to mate as soon as the kittens are born, no doubt


He is booked in


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Your boy can still sire kittens up to 8 weeks after being neutered.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Please read this thread too so you have an understanding of the roller coaster ride, sleepless nights and highs and lows and other insights as to what is in store.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/kittens-due-any-day-advice-greatly-appreciated.446215/

@catcoonz, @QOTN and others here are very experienced and helpful and will be able to provide advice.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

TomasinaAndPrince said:


> I didn't let her outside. I have two indoor cats. I didn't think they needed to be de sexed because my older is a male and the breeder I got my girl from told me she was a boy. I didn't know she was pregnant till last week... I took her to the vet and he said she should be fine but he didn't give me any advice on how to look after her or the kittens


ALL pet cats should be neutered, male and female alike, regardless of if they go out or not.

For females there are decided health benefits in being neutered before their first call - their risk of breast cancer is minimised, and the risk of pyometra is just about reduced to zero.

For males their urine won't develop the strong tom-cat smell, they are far less likely to spray in the house, and entires can get sexually frustrated.

Get your male castrated ASAP. He will be fertile for several weeks after castration (as are men after vasectomies), and girls can get pregnant again whilst feeding a litter. You don't want to make the same mistake twice.

iCatCare (formerly the FAB) have a lot of excellent advice on cats & kittens. Everything on their website is worth reading, especially 'cat birth - normal' and 'cat birth - difficult'. At 7 months your girl is far too young to be having kittens - think 16yo - and her chances of a difficult birth needing help from the vet are increased just as they are for teenage girls.

https://icatcare.org/advice/my-cat-having-kittens/my-cat-having-kittens

Make sure you can pay for a C-section if necessary. Ring your vet to find out how much they might charge as it varies greatly. Make sure you have their emergency number, make sure you know where to go and park as quite a few vets don't do their own out-of-hours these days. If you don't have a secure cat carrier now is the time to get one - the wire top-loaders are IMHO by far the best and last for literally years.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=wire+cat+carrier&ie=&oe=

Have you wormed your cats? If not do so. It's safe to worm a pregnant cat with Milbemax (from the vets) and Panacur are both safe in pregnancy, especially late pregnancy as the kitten is pretty much fully formed, just increasing in size.

Any sign of fleas? Comb through with a flea comb, you might find a live flea. If you comb out dark specks put some on a bit of white paper and moisten. Flea dirt will stain pink. If you find fleas the house needs treating with Indorex, Acclaim or RIP Fleas.

I imagine they are not vaccinated - if they were the vet would probably have told you you had a boy & a girl. Pregnant cats must NOT be vaccinated, but I strongly recommend an initial course and a booster a year later even though you don't plan on letting your cats out. Regardless they should have a vet check once a year.

Provide her with a nest box. Cardboard boxes are fine, put a puppy pad in the bottom with some cheap fleece as bedding. Tiny kitten claws are prone to catching on towels plus the birth fluids go through fleece keeping the mother & kittens reasonably dry. Unless it causes her great upset you should change the bedding every day for the first few days as some vaginal discharge is normal after delivery, and not all cats clean it all up.

If you don't have a cheap set of digital kitchen scales that weigh in grams now is the time to get a pair. Weigh each kitten once a day, at about the same time, and keep a record of the results. Excel is perfect. You might see slow gain or even a slight lose for a day or two, but they should then be gaining steadily.

Feed the mother as much as she wants to eat, preferably of good-quality wet food e.g. grain-free, sugar-free. Zooplus is a great place to buy it, but don't change her food all of a sudden.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

TomasinaAndPrince said:


> My boy is booked in to be snipped and she will be getting done after she's given birth.


Repeating myself, but don't delay. Do this as soon as your vet can fit him in. He will remain fertile for some weeks after castration, some females can get pregnant very soon after delivery and you don't want to make the same mistake twice.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> At 4/5 weeks pregnant, she won't have milk yet.
> Her teats will be enlarged and a rosy colour, but no milk.
> 
> You can see/feel kittens moving at 7 weeks pregnant.


And at 4-5 weeks people who don't think their cat has been mated don't usually suspect they are pregnant.


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> ALL pet cats should be neutered, male and female alike, regardless of if they go out or not.
> 
> For females there are decided health benefits in being neutered before their first call - their risk of breast cancer is minimised, and the risk of pyometra is just about reduced to zero.
> 
> ...


16 year old humans give birth fine they aren't high risk at all, I myself have birth at 16 and I'm training to be a midwifery nurse everything you have advised is already in planning here, thank God I posted on here because advice I've gotten eslewhere was incredibly wrong!!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

TomasinaAndPrince said:


> 16 year old humans give birth fine they aren't high risk at all, I myself have birth at 16 and I'm training to be a midwifery nurse everything you have advised is already in planning here, thank God I posted on here because advice I've gotten eslewhere was incredibly wrong!!


!6 year olds are considered high risk for pregnancy and birth , like 7 month old kittens.


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> !6 year olds are considered high risk for pregnancy and birth , like 7 month old kittens.


I guess it's different for different areas then because we're I am we aren't considered high risk! Strange how location can mean different health advice! Anyway that is why I am posting here, so I get the right advice. I want to do what is best for her x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

TomasinaAndPrince said:


> I guess it's different for different areas then because we're I am we aren't considered high risk! Strange how location can mean different health advice! Anyway that is why I am posting here, so I get the right advice. I want to do what is best for her x


It doesn't matter where you are, the average 16yo is at higher risk for small babies with the complications that leads to, and problems delivering.

http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs364/en/

"Pregnancy and childbirth complications are the second cause of death among 15 to 19 year olds globally"

"Early childbearing increases the risks for both mothers and their newborns. In low- and middle-income countries, babies born to mothers under 20 years of age face a 50% higher risk of being still born or dying in the first few weeks versus those born to mothers aged 20-29. The younger the mother, the greater the risk to the baby. Newborns born to adolescent mothers are also more likely to have low birth weight, with the risk of long-term effects."

Where are you that teenagers are not considered at risk if pregnant? Doesn't sound like the UK.


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> It doesn't matter where you are, the average 16yo is at higher risk for small babies with the complications that leads to, and problems delivering.
> 
> http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs364/en/
> 
> ...


I am In the uk but this has absolutely nothing to do with the thread, I'm trying to what I best for my cat as I love her very much and I don't want her in danger, hence why I came here for advice  I'm 21 and ive given birth to 3 healthy, chubby humans. obviously I know that doesn't mean all are risk free... what I'm saying is in my training ive never heard anyone say that women aged 16 - 20 are high risk, I was never high risk for any of my pregnancies and my cousin who is 17 and 30 week pregnant also isn't classed as high risk. I'm not sure why its different but it is, nevertheless that doesn't matter right now, what matters is that my tilly gets all the best advice an help she can


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

I'm unsure wether I should call 'tom' tomasina or tilly as tom is clearly a boys name and he is evidently not a boy...


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

TomasinaAndPrince said:


> 16 year old humans give birth fine they aren't high risk at all, I myself have birth at 16 and I'm training to be a midwifery nurse everything you have advised is already in planning here, thank God I posted on here because advice I've gotten eslewhere was incredibly wrong!!


16 year olds are more likely to experience complications with both pregnancy and birth compared to 18-30 year olds.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

As far as this thread is concerned, the risk probably depends on how mature the kitten is but there is really no way of telling. One of my girls got pregnant at 6 months despite my best efforts (my studs were always indoor cats,) and she had only one kitten. Her body may have been protecting her or it may have been because I had attempted to keep her away from my boy while I thought she was calling. She had 6 in her next litter.

The trouble is that Tillytom may have been 5 months or less when she was mated so this is a bit of a worry but, as she is quite big, she may be fine.


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

ever since the mating she seems more attached to me... more than she was... she used to follow me around but not she absolutely craves my attention all the time, she makes me follow her... like ill be sitting at my desk and she will stand at my feet meowing until I follow her to her bed and she will just want me to sit there with he and fuss over her haha!! tllytom (haha I like that) may even be a year old... the person that dropped her at my flat didn't seem to really know.. they had 6 adult cats and some younger than her running around also... I got very angry with them and they have blocked all contact from me so I cannot find out any information. I'm going to may be take her to the vet tomorrow ahead of her appointment next week to see how they think shes going, I will also buy some panacure.. I did worm her soon after I got her in late feb I want to do all I can for her. the vet that saw her just over a week ago said she does look bigger than 7 months and he thinks she will cope fine with birth.


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

For now I'm just making sure she is eaten and drinking well, loving all the cuddles and doing all the research I can so I can give her the best chances!! I have a note book which I have some emergency numbers in and ill also make a chart for what times the kittens are born, what colours they 'seem' to be and then what they weigh... incase there are problems.


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

so after looking at some information online I thin the vet was right in saying 4-5 weeks which ma now be 6 weeks as I'm feeling her tummy and I cant feel any movement and she doesnt look as big as the queens do on the birthing videos on youtube... although some of them look quite slim and still give birth to healthy looking kittens. I think because I saw her enlarged nipples I just presumed she was making milk already but ive read the nipples can enlarge from 3 weeks? I really have no idea as ive also read that vets sometimes aren't that reliable with being able to tell how far they are or how many kits they may have... I guess it is just a waiting game, my fiancée is bringing home some kitten food for her tonight so shes getting more nutrition. I am so thankful for all the help on here, thank you very much and I hope to be updating you in a few weeks with some pictures of tiny fluffy animals <3


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Pregnant cats 'pink up' (nipples more obvious and redder) around day 21 so if you know when that happened, you can work out due date more accurately. That would be a great relief because a 'normal' pregnancy will be around 65 days but can be up to 70 days. Kittens may not survive before day 61 because their lungs are not fully developed.


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

so id say about 10 days ago I noticed it which is when I took her to the vet.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

TomasinaAndPrince said:


> what matters is that my tilly gets all the best advice an help she can


You obviously love her very much and I hope all goes well; I truly do. And I hope you accept advice given to you by some PF members who are very caring and very experienced in these matters and who will help you as much as they can.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Vanessa131 said:


> 16 year olds are more likely to experience complications with both pregnancy and birth compared to 18-30 year olds.


Funnily enough this popped up today:

https://www.theguardian.com/global-...eading-global-killer-of-females-aged-15-to-19

Suspect it's based on the WHO document I posted earlier.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I would say that your cat looks a lot older than 7 months or is quite mature looking for her age...

Being ginger and white I can understand how both you and the vet may have assumed she was a he...

Everybody on here, in my experience, will try to do the very best for you and your girl. You also have the advantage of many years of experience from the pedigree breeders on the forum.

It is well worth keeping the forum updated on everything and they will give you the best advice they can.

I joined this forum after looking for advice on my newly adopted pregnant stray... Unfortunately, things did not go smoothly for her and her time on the street lead to dead kittens, a C-section and a very ill wee girl. With the advice from here and the help of my vets, we now have a healthy happy addition to our family!


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

I accept all advice and I'm very thankful for it! I do love her very much!! I will keep you updated with any further news


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

TomasinaAndPrince said:


> I guess it's different for different areas then because we're I am we aren't considered high risk! Strange how location can mean different health advice! Anyway that is why I am posting here, so I get the right advice. I want to do what is best for her x


16 year olds are DEFINATELY high risk.

I'm 2 months away from qualification as a midwife. Any woman aged 18 years and under has a higher risk of premature labour, small for dates baby, pre-eclampsia and subsequent eclamptic seizure.

More likely to have a c-section, shoulder dystocia, forceps delivery. More likely to have severe tears and excessive blessing as a result. More likely to get an infection and develop life threatening sepsis.

The woman is 5 times more likely to die in labour, the stillbirth and cot death rates are both higher.

Honestly there is absolutely LOADS. It's all in NICE guidelines and well evidenced, it dosnt matter what area you are in.

Some people will have children very young and be fine, some people play chicken on busy roads and are fine. It dosnt make it safe. And anecdotal evidence isn't the same as years and years of trials comparing outcomes which is what the guidelines are based on.

I would very seriously question any university that hasn't taught you this, all care should be evidenced based and follow the NICE guidelines which sets the gold standard of care.


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

Ok well I guess I haven't got that far into my training yet, I myself having 2 children at 21 have never had high risk mentioned or even put on my maternity notes and neither did my cousin who is 17 and 30 weeks. Netherlands this doesn't really belong on this thread, I'm asking for help for my queen.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

TomasinaAndPrince said:


> Ok well I guess I haven't got that far into my training yet, I myself having 2 children at 21 have never had high risk mentioned or even put on my maternity notes and neither did my cousin who is 17 and 30 weeks. Netherlands this doesn't really belong on this thread, I'm asking for help for my queen.


We don't tell women they are high risk or put it on their notes. There is nothing that can be done to lessen the risk and no one wants to hear that they and their baby is more likely to die because of her age. Women would only be told they are high risk if there is treatment available, such as high blood pressure etc.

It's only relavant in the sense that your cat being too young is high risk in the same way. She may be fine she may need a lot of help. It's just something to be prepared for and make sure you have finances ready. Hopefully you won't need it but having had a sick kitten myself recently I know how vet bills add up. It cost me £100 just to walk in the door one Sunday!


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> We don't tell women they are high risk or put it on their notes. There is nothing that can be done to lessen the risk and no one wants to hear that they and their baby is more likely to die because of her age. Women would only be told they are high risk if there is treatment available, such as high blood pressure etc.
> 
> It's only relavant in the sense that your cat being too young is high risk in the same way. She may be fine she may need a lot of help. It's just something to be prepared for and make sure you have finances ready. Hopefully you won't need it but having had a sick kitten myself recently I know how vet bills add up. It cost me £100 just to walk in the door one Sunday!


I have over 3 grand in my savings. Like I said I would do anything for any of my family which includes my pets( I hate calling them pets ) at the moment she is fine, wondering around the flat meowing as normal wanting lots of food and cuddles


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

I've weighed her today and she weighs 4.5kg so she's a really good size and weight. She's definately getting hungrier now, she's having two kitten punches and unlimited dry food. She's drinking a fair amount too so everything looks great at the moment! X


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I would advise just kitten pouches and as many as she will take at the moment... My pregnant stray was eating 6 sachets a day before she became ill...

That's not a bad weight though, my poor girl was under 3kgs after her C-section...


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

The vet recommended to have both available to her so ive just followed their advice, she is loving all the attention at the moment although my male keeps following her around and she get a bit naggy at him and swipes if he gets too close, she really is a diva!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

TomasinaAndPrince said:


> I've weighed her today and she weighs 4.5kg so she's a really good size and weight. She's definately getting hungrier now, she's having two kitten punches and unlimited dry food. She's drinking a fair amount too so everything looks great at the moment! X


Increase the wet and get rid of the dry, the last thing a pregnant puss needs is dehydration.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

The male is following her around hoping he might get a chance to mate with her again. It must be pretty annoying for her to be pestered. 

You will need to keep the male cat away from her all the time whilst she's giving birth and nursing her kittens. If she feels threatened by him she may kill the kittens.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I have also heard that the male may try to make a pregnant cat abort to mate with them sooner, so I would keep them separate now if their is any signs of aggression....

Regarding the food, most cats will eat wet better than dry and it will increase her intake as well as water when she is needing it, regardless what the vet says...


----------



## TomasinaAndPrince (May 16, 2017)

There is no aggression. They are separated most of the time because I don't want him pestering her. I've increased the wet food she likes that more anyway and has hardly touched the dry, she drink alot of water too


----------

